# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  Problema cancellazione ditta con Comunica Starweb.

## gianlu81

Buonasera a tutti!
Stavo compilando, attraverso Comunica Starweb, la pratica di cancellazione dal registro imprese di una ditta artigiana per cessazione di ogni attività al 31/03/2016; arrivato al riquadro previdenziale, per procedere alla cancellazione della posizione aperta all'Inps-Artigianato, immesso il codice azienda (preso dal cassetto previdenziale della ditta), mi si apre una finestra riportante la seguente dicitura: "Attenzione! In questo caso il Codice Inps deve cominciare con 2" e non riesco a confermare e chiudere il quadro proprio per questo presunto errore. 
Il codice immesso è quello corretto (ricontrollate le 8 cifre di cui si compone) e non inizia con 2, bensì con 1...sinceramente non so come risolvere...a qualcuno è capitato?
Grazie sin d'ora per l'aiuto!

----------


## Eisenberg

Rispondo dopo 6 anni....
Il problema è appunto l'artigiana.. stai effettuando una cancellazione di una ditta non artigiana, dal menu a sinistra in starweb devi selezionare la cancellazione di impresa artigiana.

----------

